# Pentium Pro contains tungsten plate?



## Renaldas (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it right that Pentium Pro has a tungsten plate under the golden foil with Pentium Pro sign?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 8, 2010)

Renaldas said:


> Is it right that Pentium Pro has a tungsten plate under the golden foil with Pentium Pro sign?



It's actually a tungsten copper alloy.

Steve


----------



## Renaldas (Jul 9, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Renaldas said:
> 
> 
> > Is it right that Pentium Pro has a tungsten plate under the golden foil with Pentium Pro sign?
> ...



Pentium Pro is the only one CPU containing plate with tungsten alloy, or there are other CPU also?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 9, 2010)

Most of the 'gold topped' cpus have this alloy of tungsten and copper as the heat spreader material that is brazed to the top of the cpu.

Steve


----------



## Renaldas (Jul 9, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Most of the 'gold topped' cpus have this alloy of tungsten and copper as the heat spreader material that is brazed to the top of the cpu.
> 
> Steve



Dont you know the contents of this alloy?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 9, 2010)

It's mostly W (tungsten) you can research the alloy content on Intel's website.

Steve


----------



## Renaldas (Aug 21, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> It's mostly W (tungsten) you can research the alloy content on Intel's website.
> 
> Steve



Tungsten also have some commercial value, so, I think, it is quite wise not to discard this plates. What do you think?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 21, 2010)

I do save mine, but I have no market for it at this time.

Steve


----------



## butcher (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder about using these in cell projects where tungsten alloy may passivate and not dissolve as anode to generate gasses at the anode?


----------



## DNIndustry (Jan 16, 2011)

Its actually a pressed powder 60% Tungsten 40% copper


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 16, 2011)

DNIndustry said:


> Its actually a pressed powder 60% Tungsten 40% copper



Do you mean sintered ?
I find it hard to believe... sintered material is brittle. I did not encountered cpu's heat spreader/sink that broke rather than bent when applying force on it.

I'm no expert, but i can't see how sintered heat sink will fulfill it's task better then a full solid metal...
*Edit: *Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the same question Butcher does, can it then be used in a cell as an anode. I got hold of 2 pentium Pro's; I would like to extract cu from the cu nitrate
& use the "cleaner" solution for a silver cell.

I also have tungsten/carbide, would that work?

Phil


----------



## Presto majic (Jan 22, 2011)

If any one is willing to ship there tungsten up to Toronto, Ontario. I can buy it!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 22, 2011)

Presto majic said:


> If any one is willing to ship there tungsten up to Toronto, Ontario. I can buy it!



What kind of price are you giving?


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 22, 2011)

I sold mine a couple of mos. ago @:
Carbide Recycling Co.
Sandy Foss, Purchasing Manager
1917 Best Drive
Walled Lake, MI 48390
(800) 526-3505 or (248) 926-5570
Fax: (248) 926-5578

I received a letter from her on the first of this month that the price for clean W was up to $11.00/#; $9.00/# for "dirty".

Phil


----------

